# Happy Birthday Mira!!! (2009 Agility and Field Video)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was so much fun to watch. Mira is a master of all things golden. You have done an incredible job with her. Keep up the great work.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! Happy birthday to Mira!!! I'm going to go watch the video now.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you both! Mira has been a blast and is a great teammate.

Vito is going to be two soon too, right?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Thank you both! Mira has been a blast and is a great teammate.
> 
> Vito is going to be two soon too, right?


Mira always looks like she is having THE best time. 

On February 4th he will be 2. Time flies by so fast.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mira! Wow... what a year you've had!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl! Big smooches from the Chicago gang!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mira!!!
What an incredible year you have had. And you are so fortunate to have a mommy who is willing and so capable of doing all those fun things with you. I can only imagine what you two will attain in the years to come. Have fun!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is an awesome video....Happy Birthday Mira!

What a lucky dog..you can tell she is having SOO much fun.

What a great year for little Mira!

That made my day!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

HBD Mira!!! Sending lots of birthday wishes from Molson & I!

Great video too  I love the picture of her holding up all of her ribbons


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRA!!!!!

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: 

:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude 

From your Michigan friends! 

Have a great day you pretty girl 

Ann
Teddi, Belle and Quinn


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, I told Mira all her friends wished her a happy birthday. We have certainly had a fun year, I am happy to share it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miss Mira!

Oh my goodness, that was an AWESOME video. I don't dare show it to my dogs, or they will be packing up their bags and moving down to San Diego hoping you will adopt them! What fun you two have together! 

From the looks of it, you aren't too far from getting some obedience titles attached to that special little girl, soon.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Great video- Happy Birthday Mira


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRA! What a wonderful video. She looks so happy to be playing whatever game is on for the day. What a talent you two have. I love her merry tale.
Here's to many, many birthdays to come.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Happy Birthday Miss Mira!
> 
> Oh my goodness, that was an AWESOME video. I don't dare show it to my dogs, or they will be packing up their bags and moving down to San Diego hoping you will adopt them! What fun you two have together!
> 
> From the looks of it, you aren't too far from getting some obedience titles attached to that special little girl, soon.


Thank you! Send them on down! hehe! We certainly have a lot of fun, and maybe someday when I get more time we can train for obedience as well!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hollyk said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRA! What a wonderful video. She looks so happy to be playing whatever game is on for the day. What a talent you two have. I love her merry tale.
> Here's to many, many birthdays to come.


Thank you! I do think she would be happy and excel at anything you taught her!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Mira!! What an awesome video!


----------

